# Glyndebourne, A Ticket to Resell...



## LJW (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a ticket for Glyndebourne this year and I can sadly no longer attend... the ticket is for Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande for Saturday 30th June at 5pm. The opening night...! It is standing, upper circle, restricted view but a mere £20.00. The box office will not resell tickets until all of their tickets have been sold so I have had no luck reselling my ticket there. I am looking for somebody who might be interested, or a recommendation of where to resell my ticket...? Thank you.


----------

